# Has anyone seen this on eBay yet?



## NobleMetalWorks (Aug 29, 2012)

I came across this on eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Electrowin-Electrolytic-Cell-for-Gold-Silver-or-Base-Metal-Recovery-refining-/330784261617?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item4d044745f1

Does anyone have any thoughts or maybe suggestions on how this system could be used, without cyanide? Seems like this would work nice for a home refiner.

Scott


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 29, 2012)

It looks similar to the setup that Action Mining uses with their CLS in their videos.

Jim


----------



## Palladium (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah i've seen that several times in the last couple of months. He can't sell it. I even seen once where he list it without pictures and still couldn't get rid of it.


----------

